# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Web interface ASterisk

## spooky

Πολύ καλημέρα . 

Έχω ένα μηχάνημα με slackware 10.2 και webmin . Έχω εγκαταστήσει Asterisk από το repository του spirosco . Υπάρχει κανένα module για το Asterisk στο webmin ? Αν όχι υπάρχει κανένα web interface εργαλείο έτσι ώστε να μποτώ να διαχειρίζομαι το asterisk ?


Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## spirosco

Το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι το pbx manager της Thirdlane, αλλα ειναι commercial.
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να "παρεις" ιδεες απο το web interafce του [email protected]

----------


## vegos

http://freepbx.org για gui (αυτό χρησιμοποιεί ο [email protected])
&
http://www.asternic.org/ (για operator panel  ::  )

----------


## spooky

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας . 

Τι εννοείς να πάρω ιδέες από το [email protected] ? Τι διαφορές έχει το [email protected] από το κανονικό Asterisk ?

Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

To [email protected] είναι μια ολοκληρωμένη διανομή που είναι επικεντρωμένη στο Αsterisk. Αν έχεις κάποιο έξτρα μηχάνημα και θες να στήσεις έναν asterisk θα σου το πρότινα. Αν πάλι έχεις ήδη έναν server τότε δοκίμασε να στήσεις asterisk σε αυτόν.

----------


## spooky

Το έκανα που λες κι έσκησα τον router . Ευτυχώς έχω πολύ υποστύριξη κι όλα καλά . Μακριά από [email protected]

----------


## machine22

> Μακριά από [email protected]


Γιατί? Μια χαρά παίζει.

----------


## spooky

Ναι αλλα όχι σε router . Θέλει δικό του υπολογιστή . Για μένα τρομερό μείον . 

Δοκίμασα το destar αλλα και αυτό τίποτα . Τώρα θέλω να δοκιμάσω το asrerisk web manager το οποίο δουλεύει με τον apache . Τι σετάρισμα θέλει ο apache ? Αφού ότα τον ξεκινάω βλέπω την αρχική σελίδα του .

----------


## machine22

> Ναι αλλα όχι σε router . Θέλει δικό του υπολογιστή . Για μένα τρομερό μείον .


Γενικά δεν σου προτείνω να τρέχεις υπηρεσίες στον router. Καλό θα είναι να τον αφήσεις μόνο για τα wireless και το routing και τίποτα άλλο. 
Πάντως το [email protected] δεν παύει να είναι linux. Μπορείς να το κάνεις και router βάζοντας χειροκίνητα τα απαραίτητα πακέτα (madwifi,quagga)

----------


## spooky

Δεν έχω την άνεση που λες να έχω και δεύτερο μηχάνημα για τις υπηρεσίες . Τέλος πάντων αυτό που θέλω είναι να βρω ένα web interface για το asterisk . 

Ότι έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα δεν δουλεύει ή δεν μπορώ εγώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει .

----------


## jchr

ψαξε λιγο και το AMP
http://sourceforge.net/projects/amportal

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 21:18 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Software Reviews'.

----------

